# ملفات مشاريع معمارية كاملة فلل جوامع و غيرها جاهزة أوتوكاد مع مناظيرها واجهاتها



## سيد ابوليلة (12 أغسطس 2009)

ملفات مشاريع معمارية كاملة فلل جوامع و غيرها أوتوكاد مع مناظيرها واجهاتها
للتحميل
الرابط






http://hotfile.com/dl/5803465/1c710c8/_______.rar.html​


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (13 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم.. 
أولا ً - مشكووووور على هذه المشاركة.
ثانيا ً- الملفات المظغوطة محمية بكلمة سر!!! فما هي؟


----------



## ملاك إسكندر (13 أغسطس 2009)

*كلمة المرور*

وجد بعض الملفات بعد التزيل لا تفتح إلا بالباسوورد
ما هو الباسوورد؟


أحمد صلاح عبود قال:


> السلام عليكم..





أحمد صلاح عبود قال:


> أولا ً - مشكووووور على هذه المشاركة.
> ثانيا ً- الملفات المظغوطة محمية بكلمة سر!!! فما هي؟


----------



## seraj allil (13 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور وما قصرت بس ياريت تزودنا بكلمة السر لبعض الملفات 
يعطيك العافية


----------



## ملاك إسكندر (13 أغسطس 2009)

وين الباسوورد؟ لقد أطرتنا بطيق الإيميل إنك نزلتها مع البرنامج ة___أين هى ؟


----------



## ملاك إسكندر (13 أغسطس 2009)

لاتراسلنا مرة أخرى إلا بعد إيجاد كلمة السر 


سيد ابوليلة قال:


> ملفات مشاريع معمارية كاملة فلل جوامع و غيرها أوتوكاد مع مناظيرها واجهاتها
> 
> للتحميل
> الرابط
> ...


----------



## ملاك إسكندر (13 أغسطس 2009)

أنا لست بمشارك جديد هذ للعلم والإيضاح


----------



## سيد ابوليلة (14 أغسطس 2009)

*الباس ورد..........*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

والله انا اسف جدا يا اخوان والله ما قصدت اتعبكم 
اليكم الحل

هل نزلت يوما ملف مضغوط من النت وكنت تجهل كلمة سر فكه 

الان معى الحل
حمل من هنا





http://rapidshare.com/files/48726005/ZIP_Password.rar

فهو برنامج جميل لكسر اى كلمة سر
اتمنى ان يعجبكم والموضوع يكون شيق​


----------



## elreedy50 (7 مايو 2010)

_*تسلم الأيادى يا غالى*_

*والف شكر على هذا الموضوع الجامد*​


----------



## Vision83 (7 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ملاك إسكندر (7 مايو 2010)

شكرا سيد أبو ليلة 
سيتم تجربته



سيد ابوليلة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة​
> 
> والله انا اسف جدا يا اخوان والله ما قصدت اتعبكم
> اليكم الحل​
> ...


----------



## Nadia47 (7 مايو 2010)

شكرا لكم هذا أجمل منتدى شاركت فيه


----------



## سيد ابوليلة (13 مايو 2010)




----------



## احمدتبارك (1 نوفمبر 2012)

عوز مركز موتمرات كاد ضروري دلونى وشكرا...............


----------

